# Chocolate Oatmeal Coffee Stout



## dzachareas (Aug 24, 2010)

A few days ago I started what is supposed to be the mother of all milkshakes.











</span></span>
I'll keep you posted on how it turns out since I made the recipe from scratch and had a lot of fun with it.</span><a href="file:///C:%5CUsers%5CZach%5CAppData%5CLocal%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml" target="_blank">

</a>


----------



## Wade E (Aug 24, 2010)

Now that is on my to do list!


----------



## dzachareas (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah the last batch was delicious! But I made some changes to make the final SG higher and give it a little more flavor.


----------



## dzachareas (Aug 26, 2010)

Transferred to the secondary sooner than usual, the SG stayed at *1.028 *for a few days! I have high hopes that this will in fact be a milkshake.


----------



## xanxer82 (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2010)

What kind of coffee did you add?
I have made a Choc/Oatmeal Stout but not one w/ coffee.


----------



## dzachareas (Aug 27, 2010)

A dark french roast
I cold extract it for 24 hours and then put it in right before bottling. I pour it through a funnel with a coffee filter in it to keep the grounds out. I've found that cold extraction keeps the acid low on the coffee. It's amazing!


----------



## dzachareas (Sep 3, 2010)

Bottled her up today, smelled amazing, very chocolately. FG 1.028!! I think I finally made the milk shake I have been after. I'll let you guys know in a few weeks how it turned out.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 3, 2010)

Dang does that sound like breakfast!


----------



## smurfe (Sep 4, 2010)

What was the OG? That is gonna be a sweet beer.


----------



## dzachareas (Sep 4, 2010)

OG 1.068. I was aiming for sweet because it's the only beer my wife will drink. I'm a much bigger fan of IPA's but she gives me an excuse to brew and drink(enjoy



) these sweet heavy stouts. I did a clone of New Belgium's 1554 black ale and she loved it, as did I, it was amazing!


----------



## dzachareas (Sep 14, 2010)

It is amazing, by far the second best beer I have ever made. The other being an IPA I brewed a few months ago that I'm going to brew again this month. I have a buddies that don't brew but want to now so they can make this stout. I love this hobby.


----------



## dzachareas (Oct 15, 2010)

As it has aged, it is the best beer I have ever made. I only have two left and it's getting better and better. I think I will bulk age the next one so I can't drink all of it before it is ready.


----------

